# What year and what price?



## caver101 (Oct 6, 2009)

This is a boat I am looking at buying. Its a fair price and the boat is exactly what I am looking for. Just the motor is not. Its a 1652 weldbuilt all welded boat with floor, storage, ect...

What year is this motor? The owner can not find a mfg date anywhere on it. Early 80's? 

Also, if I were to sell the motor, drive cables and side console as one unit what would be a ballpark price to expect? Should I sale the electric trim with it also (and value of it also)? I don't normaly see all that sold together and have no idea of value.

My plan is to swap it over to a tiller steer mud motor at some point.


----------



## utahusker (Oct 6, 2009)

The motor has the exact same graphics as my "81"


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 6, 2009)

yea, I agree looks like a 80s motor. It should have a metal tag on the port side of transom clamps with the model and serial number on it. We can verify the year by the model number.

I rarely see a 25hp with tilt and trim. I would sell the motor together w/control & cables. 
I would sell the console, tilt and trim separately.
Pricing varies by location and condition.


----------



## masterofillusion (Oct 6, 2009)

I would buy your motor. I am thinking of selling my 70 hp nissan. I don't need that much power or weight.I do want the trim and controls


----------



## poolie (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a nice looking rig man. Hope you get it.


----------



## caveman (Oct 11, 2009)

let me know about the console steer i am looking for one just missed one on cl .


----------



## caveman (Oct 11, 2009)

and the trim unit.


----------



## guido469 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a '77 25hp and it looks alot like mine. Go to ishopmarine find the evin. store and type in the the seriel /model number and it should bring up the parts for and year. I have that same T/T the pt35 they are very nice units.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

I drove 361 miles round trip Friday and brought it home. Based on the serial number I think its a 1981 model motor (??). 

There is a cut wire on the CMC trim unit. Just going to order a new wiring harness for it today due to all the corrosion at the relays. Trim works....just have to know what wires to touch the battery terminals with :lol: 

Motor runs good, but the impeller in the foot is shot. Took the foot off Sunday and hope to pick up a new impeller here localy today.

Boat has a 2002 mfg date. Not sure on date of the trailer, but I assume its much older than the boat. Lot of light surface rust, but I have a good portion of it cleaned up and painted already. Still need to replace the bearings and add bearing buddies. Maybe new tires also (at least a spare tire/wheel). Came with a new trolling motor battery (cranking battery was dead, I have ready replaced it with a new one). Also has an onboard trickle charger. 2 depth finders (older lowrance up front and a older humingbird at the wheel), motorguide 42lb thrust troling motor, 10 life jackets (why 10 with such a small boat?? :lol: ), 3 padles, 3 or 4 anchors and a few other small assorted items. I added carpet to the two side bunks that were naked wood. I am going to redo the bottom bunks when I have time so they all match. Not in bad shape right now.

Going to run this motor for a while till I can save up for a mud motor. So far its running great and starts very easy.

I will try to post a few photos when it stops raining.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

5 minutes after I got it home.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

and it fits in the garage with about 8" of free space too! (ignore the mess  )


----------



## guido469 (Oct 12, 2009)

if you have any problems when you get the harness PM me and ill send you my number and ill try to talk you through it. ive had mine apart and back together alot.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you!

Have you had any problems with it?


----------



## guido469 (Oct 12, 2009)

Only when it below 20 degrees, when its cold its slow. I would use a high cranking batt. I use a 1000 cca. you should get 25-27 mph out of that rig. I have almost that same one and have topped mine out at 28.6mph.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. My battery is much smaller, around 550CCA. Its going to see a lot of cold weather outings.....so I may end up investing in a larger battery.


----------



## guido469 (Oct 12, 2009)

you can print out the manual for that at CMC's web site. I think its CMCmarine.com. If not try google


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

I printed it on Friday while I was working on the trim unit and tried to call them, but they are only open mon-thurs.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

I called CMC today at lunch.........WOW!! They want $100 + shipping for the wire harness.....needless to say I did not buy it.


----------



## guido469 (Oct 12, 2009)

whats wrong with it?


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

A couple of the connectors are corroded and have disintegrated and fallen out of the relay block. I assume the previous owner let it set in the weather and water got into the relays and connectors and that did it. There is no real way to salvage the existing relay mounting block....its trashed.

I sent you a PM. I will take a couple photos tonight of it.


----------



## guido469 (Oct 12, 2009)

k


----------



## caver101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a couple bad photos i took with my phone. There is one spot where a (+) wire has fell out due to corrosion, its on the "down" relay. There is a purple wire that is not connected to anything at the relay block. It is connected on the other end to the "middle" position of the trim switch. Green is up, blue is down on the trim switch.

Where does the purple wire go in the relay block??

https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j317/caver101/?action=view&current=ab3b3033.jpg

https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j317/caver101/?action=view&current=8c7a8765.jpg

https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j317/caver101/?action=view&current=bcca2065.jpg


----------



## guido469 (Oct 12, 2009)

you get that pm?


----------



## caver101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got it, but it just brought up more questions :lol:


----------



## caver101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks to guido's help I got the cmc trim unit running smooth last night.

Big thanks to guido!


----------



## guido469 (Oct 14, 2009)

Your welcome. Glad everything works.


----------



## DenisD (Oct 15, 2009)

Great looking rig. I've got the same trim unit, works great. You might want to consider getting a transom saver if you don't already have one. I think those units sell for around $400, would hate to see it get broken. Congrats on the new ride, I really like the look of it.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 16, 2009)

finally took her to the lake yesterday. Will start a new thread.

new thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10812&p=110623#p110623


----------



## caver101 (Oct 20, 2009)

update:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10844&p=110991
any help is appreciated!!


----------

